# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  كلمات انجليزية لها نفس النطق ..}

## كبرياء

مرآإأحـب ..}
الٍسسسلآمـ عليكم والرحمة ..!
موضوع مرره مفيييد وأفآدني كثير ..}
حبيت أنكم تستفيدون معـي ..! 
كلمات من الحرف ( a ) 

( كل ، جميع ) ---------> ( أولْ ) - ( all )
( مخرز ، مثقاب ) ---------> ( أولْ ) - ( awl ) 

( مسموح به ) ---------> ( ألاودْ ) - ( allowed )
( بصوت عال مسموع ) ---------> ( ألاودْ ) - ( aloud ) 

( يبدل ، يغير ) ---------> ( ألترْ ) - ( alter )
( مذبح ، محراب ) ---------> ( ألترْ ) - ( altar ) 

( بعيدا عن ) ---------> ( آويْ ) - ( away )
( رفع مرساة السفينة ) ---------> ( آويْ ) - ( aweigh ) 

( يوافق ، يقبل ) ---------> ( أكسِـبت ) - ( accept )
( يستثني ، ما عدا ) ---------> ( إكسِـبت ) - ( except ) 

( إعلان ) ---------> ( آد ) - ( ad )
( يجمع ، يضيف ) ---------> ( آد ) - ( add ) 

( يُكيف ، يتكيف مع ) ---------> ( أدابْت ) - ( adapt )
( يتبنى ) ---------> ( أدابْت ) - ( adopt ) 

( يوجع ، يتوعك ) ---------> ( إيّـل ) - ( ail )
( شراب من نوع الجعة ) ---------> ( إيّـل ) - ( ale ) 

( هواء ) ---------> ( إير ) - ( air )
( قبل ، قبل أن ) ---------> ( إير ) - ( ere ) 


كلمات من الحرف ( b ) 

( يغري ، يضايق ) ---------> ( بيت ) - ( bait )
( يخفض ، يقلل) ---------> ( بيت ) - ( bate ) 

( منحدر ، تل ) ---------> ( بْري ) - ( brae )
( ينهق ، نهيق ) ---------> ( بْري ) - ( bray ) 

( فرامل السيارة ) ---------> ( بريك ) - ( brake )
( يكسر ) ---------> ( بريك ) - ( break ) 

( خبز ) ---------> ( بريد ) - ( bread)
( فقّس ، ولّد ) ---------> ( بريد ) - ( bred ) 

( صبي ، ولد ) ---------> ( بوي ) - ( boy )
( يطفو ، يعوم ) ---------> ( بوي ) - ( buoy ) 

( و لكن ) ---------> ( بتّ ) - ( but )
( هدف ، أصل الشجرة) ---------> ( بتّ ) - ( butt ) 

( يشتري ) ---------> ( باي ) - ( buy )
( بجانب ، بواسطة ) ---------> ( باي ) - ( by )
( جانبي ، فرعي ) ---------> ( باي ) - ( ) 

( يودع ، يكفل ) ---------> ( بيل ) - ( bail)
( رزمة ، صرة ) ---------> ( بيل ) - ( bale) 

( يضرب ، يخفق ) ---------> ( بـِيت ) - ( beat )
( شلمندر ) ---------> ( بـِيت ) - ( beet ) 

( فاصوليا ) ---------> ( بين ) - ( bean )
( كان ) ---------> ( بين ) - ( been ) 

( يكون ، يوجد ) ---------> ( بيّ ) - ( be)
( نحلة ) ---------> ( بيّ ) - ( bee) 

( سرير في سفينة ) ---------> ( بيرث ) - ( berth )
( مولد ) ---------> ( بيرث ) - ( birth ) 

( عقدة ) ---------> ( بايت ) - ( bight )
( قضمة ، عضة ، يقضم ) ---------> ( بايت ) - ( bite ) 

( يهب ، ينفخ ) ---------> ( بلو ) - ( blew)
( اللون الأزرق ) ---------> ( بلو ) - (blue ) 

( التواء ، انحناء ) ---------> ( بوْو ) - ( bow )
( غصن ، فرع ) ---------> ( بوْو ) - ( bough ) 

كلمات من الحرف ( c ) 

( جزء من الدولار ) ---------> ( سِنت ) - ( cent)
( أرسل ، مُرسل ) ---------> ( سِنت) - ( sent) 

( مُراقب ) ---------> ( سِنسُر ) - ( censor)
( المبخرة ) ---------> ( سِنسُر ) - ( censer)
( جهاز الإحساس ) ---------> ( سِنسُر ) - ( sensor) 

( حبوب ) ---------> ( سيريل ) - ( cereal )
( متسلسل ، متتالي ) ---------> ( سيريل ) - ( serial) 

( يتسلق ) ---------> ( كلايم ) - ( climb)
( مناخ ) ---------> ( كلايم ) - ( clime) 

( يذكر ، يستشهد بـ ) ---------> ( سايْت ) - ( cite)
( مشهد ، بصر ) ---------> ( سايْت ) - ( sight)
( موقع ) ---------> ( سايْت ) - ( site) 

( ابن أو بنت عم أو خال ) ---------> ( كازُن ) - ( cousin)
( يخدع ، يحتال ) ---------> ( كازُن ) - ( cozen ) 

( صرير ) ---------> ( كريك ) - ( creak)
( جدول ، خليج صغير ) ---------> ( كريك ) - ( creek ) 

( صليب ، تقاطع ) ---------> ( كروس ) - ( cross)
( مضرب كرة اللكروس ) ---------> ( كروس ) - ( crosse ) 

( الصبح ) ---------> ( سِمبُـل ) - ( symbal )
( رمز ) ---------> ( سِمبُـل ) - ( symbol) 

( رزنامة ، تقويم ) ---------> ( كالندر ) - ( calendar)
( مصقلة .. أي ماكينة لتمليس الورق ) ---------> ( كالندر ) - ( calender) 

( يدعى ، مطلوب ) ---------> ( كولد ) - ( called )
( برد ، زكام ) ---------> ( كولد ) - ( cold) 

( مواشي ) ---------> ( كاتل ) - ( cattle)
( إبريق للغلي ) ---------> ( كِـتل) - ( kettle) 

( مرح ) ---------> ( كانت ) - ( cant)
( لا يستطيع ) ---------> ( كانت ) - ( can't = cannot ) 

( غرفة في سجن ، خلية ) ---------> ( سِـل ) - ( cell)
( يبيع ) ---------> ( سِـل ) - ( sell ) 

( جوز الهند ) ---------> ( كوكو ) - ( coco)
( كاكاو ) ---------> ( كوكو ) - ( cocoa) 

( نقد معدني ) ---------> ( كويْن ) - ( coin)
( وتد ) ---------> ( كويْن ) - ( coign) 


( هديل الحمام ) ---------> ( كوو ) - ( coo)
( انقلاب ) ---------> ( كوو ) - ( coup) 


( سبيل ، مجرى ، سلسلة منظمة ) ---------> ( كورس ) - ( course)
( خشن ، أجش ) ---------> ( كورس ) - ( coarse) 


كلمات من الحرف ( d ) 

( يموت ) ---------> ( داي ) - ( die)
( يصبغ ) ---------> ( داي ) - ( dye) 

( يتغذى ، يتعشى ) ---------> ( داين ) - ( dine)
( وحدة قياس القوة ) ---------> ( داين ) - ( dyne) 

( ظبية ) ---------> ( دو ) - ( doe)
( عجينه ) ---------> ( دو ) - ( dough) 

( الدولار ) ---------> ( دولر ) - ( dollar)
( أسى ، حزن ) ---------> ( دولر ) - ( dolour) 

( جرعة ) ---------> ( دوز ) - ( dose)
( نعاس ) ---------> ( دوز ) - ( doze) 

( استخدام قديم بدلا عن do ) ---------> ( دست ) - ( dost)
( غبار ، رماد ، الثرى ) ---------> ( دست ) - ( dust) 

( سد ، خزان ) ---------> ( دام ) - ( dam)
( يُدين ، يلعن ) ---------> ( دام ) - ( damn) 

( ملبنة ، صناعة الألبان) ---------> ( ديري ) - ( dairy)
( مفكرة يومية ) ---------> ( دايري ) - ( diary) 

( عزيز ) ---------> ( دير ) - ( dear)
( غزال ، ظبي ) ---------> ( دير ) - ( deer) 

( وفاة ، منية ) ---------> ( دسيز ) - ( decease)
( مرض ) ---------> ( دسيز ) - ( disease) 

( صحراء ، يرحل ) ---------> ( ديزرت ) - ( desert)
( فاكهة أو حلوى ما بعد الطعام ) ---------> ( ديزرت ) - ( dessert) 

( ندى ) ---------> ( ديو ) - ( dew)
( مُستحق .. دين أو واجب مثلا ً ) ---------> ( ديو ) - ( due) 


كلمات من الحرف ( e ) 

( نعجة ، شاة ) ---------> ( يوو ) - ( ewe)
( أنتَ ، أنتِ ، أنتم ، أنتن ) ---------> ( يوو ) - ( you)
( شجرة دائمة الخضرة من الفصيلة الصنوبرية ) ---------> ( يوو ) - ( ywe) 

( يجني ، يكسب رزقه ) ---------> ( إرن ) - ( earn)
( جرة لحفظ رماد الموتى ، وعاء معدني ضخم لحفظ الشاي و القهوة ) ---------> ( 
إرن ) - ( urn ) 


( ثمانية ) ---------> ( إيت ) - ( eight)
( أكل ) ---------> ( إيت ) - ( ate) 


كلمات من الحرف ( f ) 

( شجرة السرو ) ---------> ( فرْ ) - ( fir)
( فراء ) ---------> ( فرْ ) - ( fur) 

( برغوث ) ---------> ( فلي ) - ( flea)
( هرب ) ---------> ( فلي ) - ( flee) 

( طحين ) ---------> ( فلاور ) - ( flour)
( زهرة ) ---------> ( فلاور ) - ( flower) 

( طوفان جليدي ) ---------> ( فلو ) - ( floe)
( يتدفق ) ---------> ( فلو ) - ( flow)
( طار ) ---------> ( فلو ) - ( flew)
( الأنفلونزا ) ---------> ( فلو ) - ( flu)
( مدخنة ، قناة هوائية ) ---------> ( فلو ) - ( flue) 

( خطأ ) ---------> ( فاول ) - ( foul)
( طير ) ---------> ( فاول ) - ( fowl ) 

( يتجمد ) ---------> ( فريز ) - ( freeze)
( نسيج صوفي سميك ) ---------> ( فريز ) - ( frieze ) 

( يرغب بسرور ) ---------> ( فيْن ) - ( fain)
( يتظاهر ) ---------> ( فيْن ) - ( feign) 

( باهت ، إغماء ) ---------> ( فينت ) - ( faint)
( خداع ) ---------> ( فينت ) - ( feint) 

( مصير ، قدر ) ---------> ( فيت ) - ( fate)
( وليمة ، مهرجان ) ---------> ( فيت ) - ( fete) 

( سوق أو معرض جميل ) ---------> ( فير ) - ( fair)
( أجرة ) ---------> ( فير ) - ( fare) 

( إله الحقول عند الرومان ) ---------> ( فون ) - ( faun )
( يتودد ) ---------> ( فون ) - ( fawn) 

( عمل ، مأثرة ) ---------> ( فيت ) - ( feat)
( أقدام ) ---------> ( فيت ) - ( feet ) 

( قليل ) ---------> ( فيو ) - ( few)
( صوت يصدر للدهشة ) ---------> ( فيو ) - ( phew) 

( يجد ) ---------> ( فايند ) - ( find)
( وضع غرامة مالية ) ---------> ( فايند ) - ( fined ) 


كلمات من الحرف ( g ) 
( بوابة ) ---------> ( قيت ) - ( gate )
( مشية ) ---------> ( قيت ) - ( gait ) 

( موقد ) ---------> ( قريت ) - ( grate )
( عظيم ) ---------> ( قريت ) - ( great ) 

( شوّي ) ---------> ( قرل ) - ( girll )
( حاجز من القضبان ) ---------> ( قرل ) - ( girlle ) 

( أنين ، تأوه ) ---------> ( قرون ) - ( groan )
( نما ، نمو ) ---------> ( قرون ) - ( grown) 

( زائر ) ---------> ( قست ) - ( guest )
( خمّن ، حزر ) ---------> ( قست ) - ( guessed ) 

( رمح لصيد السمك ، مهماز ) ---------> ( قافْ ) - ( gaff )
( غلطة ، زلة ) ---------> ( قافْ ) - ( gaffe ) 

( قياس ، مساحة ) ---------> ( قيج ) - ( gauge )
( رمز للتحدي ، رهن ) ---------> ( قيج ) - ( gage ) 

( يطلي بالذهب ) ---------> ( قيلد ) - ( gild )
( نقابة ، جمعية ) ---------> ( قيلد ) - ( guild ) 

( ورقة ذهبية ) ---------> ( قيلت ) - ( gilt )
( ذنب ، جرم ) ---------> ( قيلت ) - ( guilt ) 

( بياض البيضة ) ---------> ( قليز ) - ( glair )
( وهج ) ---------> ( قليز ) - ( glare ) 

كلمات من الحرف ( h )  
( ينحت ، يشق ) ---------> ( هيو ) - ( hew )
( شكل ، مظهر ) ---------> ( هيو ) - ( hue ) 

( يستعجل ) ---------> ( هاي ) - ( hie )
( عالي ) ---------> ( هاي ) - ( high ) 

( ضمير يعود على الشخص ) ---------> ( هم ) - ( him )
( ترتيل ، نشيد ديني ) ---------> ( هم ) - ( hymn ) 

( أعلى ) ---------> ( هاير ) - ( higher )
( يستأجر ) ---------> ( هاير ) - ( hire ) 

( مخبأ سري ) ---------> ( هوردْ ) - ( hoard )
( قبيلة ، جماعة ) ---------> ( هوردْ ) - ( horde ) 

( أجش ، خشن ) ---------> ( هورس ) - ( hoarse )
( حصان ) ---------> ( هورس ) - ( horse ) 

( ثقب ) ---------> ( هول ) - ( hole )
( بالتمام ، كليّة ) ---------> ( هول ) - ( whole ) 

( معافى ) ---------> ( هيل ) - ( hale )
( تحية ، ترحيب ) ---------> ( هيل ) - ( hail ) 

( حيوان الإيل ) ---------> ( هارت ) - ( hart )
( قلب ) ---------> ( هارت ) - ( heart ) 

( أرنب بري ) ---------> ( هَير ) - ( hare )
( شَعر ) ---------> ( هَير ) - ( hair )
( يسمع ) ---------> ( هِـير ) - ( hear )
( هنا ) ---------> ( هِـير ) - ( here ) 

( قش ، تبن ) ---------> ( هاي ) - ( hay )
( تستعمل للتحية ) ---------> ( هاي ) - ( hi )
(هتاف للفت الإنتباه أو التساؤل أو التعجب ) ---------> ( هيي ) - ( hey ) 

( يشفى ) ---------> ( هيل ) - (heal )
( كعب القدم ) ---------> ( هيل ) - (heel ) 

( ساعة زمنية ) ---------> ( أور ) - ( hour )
( ملكنا ، خاصتنا ) ---------> ( أور ) - ( our ) 


كلمات من الحرف ( i )  

( طائش ، أحمق ) ---------> ( إندسكريت ) - ( indiscreet )
( غير منفصل ) ---------> ( إندسكريت ) - ( indiscrete ) 

( يحث ، يحرض ) ---------> ( إنسايت ) - ( incite )
( التبصر ، نفاذ البصيرة ) ---------> ( إنسايت ) - ( insight ) 


كلمات من الحرف ( j )  

( يثبت ، يضغط ، يصد ، يدفع ) ---------> ( جام ) - ( jam )
( مقبض الباب أو النافذة ) ---------> ( جام ) - ( jamb ) 

كلمات من الحرف ( k )  

( عقدة ، حلية ، قطعة ) ---------> ( نُب ) - ( knob)
( شخص رفيع المنزلة ، الرأس ) ---------> ( نُب ) - ( nob) 

( عقدة أو قطعة صغيرة ) ---------> ( نُبل ) - ( knobble)
( يغش ، يخدع ) ---------> ( نُبل ) - ( nobble) 

( عقدة ، رباط ) ---------> ( نـَت ) - ( knot)
( لا ، ليس ) ---------> ( نـَت ) - ( not)
( جوز البندق ، صامولة صغيرة ) ---------> ( نـَت ) - ( nut) 

( يعرف ، يعلم ) ---------> ( نُوْ ) - ( know)
( لا ) ---------> ( نُوْ ) - ( no) 

( مفتاح ) ---------> ( كِـي ) - ( key)
( مرسى للسفن ) ---------> ( كِـي ) - ( quay) 

( يكسر ، يشذب ) ---------> ( نابْ ) - ( knap)
( قيلولة ، نوم قليل ) ---------> ( نابْ ) - ( nap) 

( المخادع ، الوغد ) ---------> ( نِـيفْ ) - ( knave)
( محور للدولاب ) ---------> ( نِـيفْ ) - ( nave) 

( يجبل ، يدلك ) ---------> ( نِـيد ) - ( knead)
( يحتاج ) ---------> ( نِـيد ) - ( need) 

( عَرَفَ ، عـلِم ) ---------> ( نيو ) - ( knew)
( جديد) ---------> ( نيو ) - ( new) 

( فارس ) ---------> ( نايت ) - ( knight)
( ليل ) ---------> ( نايت ) - ( night) 

( يربط ، يعقد ) ---------> ( نِت ) - ( knit)
( القملة الصغيرة ) ---------> ( نِت ) - ( nit) 

---->>>

----------


## كبرياء

كلمات من الحرف ( L )  

( ورقة النبات ) ---------> ( ليفْ ) - ( leaf)
( عن طيب خاطر ) ---------> ( ليفْ ) - ( lief)
( إذن ، إجازة ، انصراف ) ---------> ( ليفْ ) - ( leave) 

( رشح ) ---------> ( ليكْ ) - ( leak)
( نبات الكراث ) ---------> ( ليكْ ) - ( leek) 

( يكذب ، يتمدد ، يتربص ) ---------> ( لآي ) - ( lie)
( محلول القلي لصنع الصابون ) ---------> ( لآي ) - ( lye) 

( فرع ، شعبة ) ---------> ( لِمْ ) - ( limb)
( يرسم ، يخطط ) ---------> ( لِمْ ) - ( limn) 

( يضرب ، فرار مفاجئ ) ---------> ( لامْ ) - ( lam)
( حَمل ، لحم الحَمل ) ---------> ( لامْ ) - ( lamb) 

( كذب ، تمدد ، تربص ) ---------> ( لاينْ ) - ( lain)
( طريق فرعي ضيق ) ---------> ( لاينْ ) - ( lane)
( خط ، خيط ) ---------> ( لاينْ ) - ( line) 

( أرض عشبية خضراء ) ---------> ( لـُونْ ) - ( lawn)
( سلفة ، قرض ) ---------> ( لـُونْ ) - ( loan) 

( كذب ، يطرح ، يستلقي ) ---------> ( لايْ ) - ( lay)
( أرض عشبية خضراء ، مرعى ) ---------> ( لايْ ) - ( ley) 

( أرض عشبية خضراء ، مرعى ) ---------> ( لِي ) - ( lea)
( مأوى ، محجوب عن الريح ) ---------> ( لِي ) - ( lee) 


كلمات من الحرف ( m )  

( عمدة ، المشير ، الشريف ) ---------> ( مارشلْ ) - ( marshal )
( حربي ، عسكري ) ---------> ( مارشلْ ) - ( martial ) 
( قناع ، حاجب ) ---------> ( ماسك ) - ( mask )
( مسرحية قصيرة لأبطال مُقنعون ) ---------> ( ماسك ) - ( masque ) 
( شراب مخمر ) ---------> ( مِـيدْ ) - ( mead )
( مكافأة ، جزاء ) ---------> ( مِـيدْ ) - ( meed ) 
( الوسط ، الوسيلة ، وضيع ، دنيء ، يعني ، يقصد ) ---------> ( مِـينْ ) - ( 
mean )
( طلعة ، مظهر ) ---------> ( مِـينْ ) - ( mien ) 

( لحم ، نواة ) ---------> ( مِـيتْ ) - ( meat )
( يلتقي ، يقابل ) ---------> ( مِـيتْ ) - ( meet )
( يوزع الحصص ، حد ، تضخم ) ---------> ( مِـيتْ ) - ( mete ) 

( معدن ) ---------> ( ميتل ) - ( metal )
( مزاج ، همة ، نشاط ) ---------> ( ميتل ) - ( mettle ) 

( الضحى ، الصباح ) ---------> ( مورن ) - ( morn )
( يندب ) ---------> ( مورن ) - ( mourn ) 

( فجر ، الصباح ) ---------> ( مورنينق ) - ( morning )
( حداد ، ثوب الحداد ) ---------> ( مورنينق ) - ( mourning ) 

( صُنع ) ---------> ( مِـْيدْ ) - ( made )
( خادمة ) ---------> ( مِـيدْ ) - ( maid ) 

( ذكر ، مذكر ) ---------> ( مِـيلْ ) - ( male)
( بريد ، درع ) ---------> ( مِـيلْ ) - ( mail) 

( عُرف الحصان ) ---------> ( مِـينْ ) - ( mane)
( رئيسي ) ---------> ( مِـينْ ) - ( main) 

( نمط ، طريقة ، تصرّف ) ---------> ( مانر ) - ( manner )
( عزبة ، مزرعة ) ---------> ( مانر ) - ( manor ) 

( رف المستوقد ) ---------> ( مانتل ) - ( mantel )
( غطاء ، حجاب ، عباءة ، ستر ، غلاف ، رف المستوقد ) ---------> ( مانتل ) - 
( mantle ) 

( علامة ، رمز ، ختم ) ---------> ( مارك ) - ( mark )
( ماركة ، نوع ) ---------> ( مارك ) - ( marque ) 

( استطاع ، أمكنه ) ---------> ( مايت ) - ( might )
( سوس ، عثة ) ---------> ( مايت ) - ( mite ) 

( القاصر ، ثانوي ) ---------> ( ماينر ) - ( minor )
( زارع الألغام ، المشتغل بالتعدين ) ---------> ( ماينر ) - ( miner ) 

( يئن ) ---------> ( مُون ) - ( moan )
( قطعَ ، جزّ ) ---------> ( مُون ) - ( mown )
( قمر ) ---------> ( مُون ) - ( moon ) 

كلمات من الحرف ( n )  

( لا أحد ) ---------> ( نَنْ ) - ( none )
( راهبة ) ---------> ( نَنْ ) - ( nun ) 

( لا ) ---------> ( نِي ) - ( nay )
( مولودة كذا .. عائلة المرأة ) ---------> ( نِي ) - ( nee )
( يصهل .. الحصان ) ---------> ( نِي ) - ( neigh ) 


كلمات من الحرف ( o )  

( المنبوذ ) ---------> ( أوت كاست ) - ( out cast )
( الهندي المنبوذ لخرق أنظمة طائفته ) ---------> ( أوتكاست ) - ( outcaste ) 



كلمات من الحرف ( p )  

( سلام ) ---------> ( بيس ) - ( peace )
( قطعة ) ---------> ( بيس ) - ( piece ) 

( قمة ، جبل ، أوج ) ---------> ( بييك ) - ( peak )
( يختلس النظر ) ---------> ( بييك ) - ( peek )
( استياء ، غضب ، كبر ) ---------> ( بييك ) - ( pique ) 

( قصف ، دوّي ، رنين ) ---------> ( بييل ) - ( peal )
( يقشّر ، يخلع ) ---------> ( بييل ) - ( peel ) 

( عمود ، قطب ) ---------> ( بُول ) - ( pole )
( اختراع ، تصويت ) ---------> ( بُول ) - ( poll ) 

( يصلي ، يتوسل ) ---------> ( برَيْ ) - ( pray )
( غنيمة ، ضحية ، فريسة ) ---------> ( برَيْ ) - ( prey ) 

( لفافة الساق ) ---------> ( بوتي ) - ( puttee )
( معجون ) ---------> ( بوتي ) - ( putty ) 

( ألم ) ---------> ( بيْنْ ) - ( pain )
( لوح زجاجي ) ---------> ( بيْنْ ) - ( pane ) 

( دلو ، سطل ) ---------> ( بيْـلْ ) - ( pail )
( شاحب ، باهت ) ---------> ( بيْـلْ ) - ( pale ) 

( زوج .. أي قطعتين اثنتين ) ---------> ( بيْر ) - ( pair )
( يُبري ، يقشر ) ---------> ( بيْر ) - ( pare )
( كمثرى ، أجاص ) ---------> ( بيْر ) - ( pear ) 

( كف حيوان بالمخالب ) ---------> ( بوز ) - ( paws )
( فترة توقف ، سكون ) ---------> ( بوز ) - ( pause ) 

( مكان ) ---------> ( بليَس ) - ( place )
( نوع من السمك ) ---------> ( بليَس ) - ( plaice ) 

( سهل ، منبسط ، واضح ) ---------> ( بليْن ) - ( plain )
( طائرة ، مستو ٍ ، شجرة الدلب ) ---------> ( بليْن ) - ( plane )
( خطة ، خريطة ، رسم بياني ، غاية ) ---------> ( بليْن ) - ( plan ) 
( أعذار ) ---------> ( بليز ) - ( pleas )
( من فضلك ! ، يرضي ، يسر ، يشاء ) ---------> ( بليز ) - ( please ) 
( الخوخ ) ---------> ( بْـلم ) - ( plum )
( تام ، كامل ، أداة لامتحان استقامة الجدار أو الحائط ) ---------> ( بْـلم 
) - ( plumb ) 
كلمات من الحرف ( q )  
( إشارة تلميح ) ---------> ( كيو ) - ( cue )
( مجموعة من الناس مصفوفة ) ---------> ( كيو ) - ( queue ) 
كلمات من الحرف ( r )  
( تنقيح ، مراجعة ) ---------> ( ريفيو ) - ( review )
( عمل مسرحي ساخر ) ---------> ( ريفيو ) - ( revue ) 

( زكام ) ---------> ( روم ) - ( rheum )
( غرفة ) ---------> ( روم ) - ( room ) 
( سجع ، قافية ) ---------> ( رايمْ ) - ( rhyme )
( صقيع ) ---------> ( رايمْ ) - ( rime ) 
( صحيح ، يمين ) ---------> ( رايتْ ) - ( right )
( طقس ديني ) ---------> ( رايتْ ) - ( rite )
( صانع كذا ، كاتب كذا ) ---------> ( رايتْ ) - ( wright )
( يكتب ) ---------> ( رايتْ ) - ( write ) 
( رنين ، مجموعة أجراس ، خاتم ، حلقة ) ---------> ( رينقْ ) - ( ring )
( يعصر ، يعذب ، يلوي ) ---------> ( رينقْ ) - ( wring ) 

( طريق ) ---------> ( رود ) - ( road )
( ركب ) ---------> ( رود ) - ( rode )
( صليب ، مقياس للأراضي ) ---------> ( رود ) - ( rood )
( خام ، بدائي ، فظ ، خشن ) ---------> ( رود ) - ( rude ) 
( رنّ ، درجة ) ---------> ( رَنق ) - ( rung )
( عصر ، عذب ، لوى ) ---------> ( رَنق ) - ( wrung )
( جذري ، أصلي ) ---------> ( رادكل ) - ( radical )
( الجُذير الجنيني ) ---------> ( رادكل ) - ( radicle ) 
( مطر ، شتاء ) ---------> ( ريْن ) - ( rain )
( يحكم ) ---------> ( ريْن ) - ( reign )
( عنان الجواد ) ---------> ( ريْن ) - ( rein )
( يدق ، يطرق على ) ---------> ( راب ) - ( rap )
( يلف ) ---------> ( راب ) - ( wrap ) 
( أشعة ) ---------> ( رَيز ) - ( rays )
( يُبيد ) ---------> ( رَيز ) - ( raze ) 
( يقرأ ) ---------> ( رييد ) - ( read )
( قصبة ، آلة نفخ موسيقية ) ---------> ( رييد ) - ( reed ) 
( نوم ، راحة ، استقرار ) ---------> ( رستْ ) - ( rest )
( يلوي ، ينتزع ، يّحرف ) ---------> ( رستْ ) - ( wrest ) 
( دور ، وظيفة ) ---------> ( رُولْ ) - ( role )
( مخطوطة ، يتدحرج ) ---------> ( رُولْ ) - ( roll )
( جذر ، أصل ) ---------> ( روُتْ ) - ( root )
( طريق ، مسلك ) ---------> ( روُتْ ) - ( route ) 




سلآمي ..} 
كبريآء ..~
 :embarrest:

----------


## looovely

ســلامووووو..
 يعطيك العافيه غنااااااتي عـ المجهود الروووعة.. 
 أني عندي كتاب نفس الشي يعطيني الكلمات المتشابهه أو يكون فيها 
أختلاف في الحرف الأول فقط 
مثل.. 
born>>مولود 
corn>>ذرة
horn>>بوق أو قرن
 الكتاب مره روووعة يعلم حتى لسبيلنج
 أسمه جذور وكلمات >>ترى مو داعية يمكن تستفيدو منه ههههههه
 تسلمي عـ الدرس ..بحفظه:) 
دمتِ في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## كبرياء

> ســلامووووو..
> يآهلآ وآلله وعليكموو السلآم ..{
> 
> يعطيك العافيه غنااااااتي عـ المجهود الروووعة.. 
> الله يعـآإأفيييك ..}
> أني عندي كتاب نفس الشي يعطيني الكلمات المتشابهه أو يكون فيها 
> أختلاف في الحرف الأول فقط 
> مثل.. 
> born>>مولود 
> ...



 


يـآهلآ وغلآ لوفلي ..}
مآننح ـرم منكـ ..!
حيآك ..~

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*موضوع جدا رائع 

::

الف شكر لكِ غاليتي عللطرح
موفقينـ*

----------


## كبرياء

تسسلمون ع المرور الرآئـع ..!
مـآإأننح ـرمـ من توآجدكم ..~
سلآإم

----------


## ليلاس

تسلمي كبرياااااااااء يا الغلا ع الطرح القيم

ربي يعطييييييك العاااااااافية

لا خلا و لا عدم جدييييييييدك

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموا خيتو كبرياء 
ع الطرح الووافي 
لآعدمنا ك
بانتظار جديدك ..
تحيااتو 
مضراوي

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

مشكورة على الموضوع المفيد

----------

